# Snowriders Forum is DEAD!



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

It's really sad to see Buzzards no longer care to discuss the frozen incarnation of the liquid we love so much... that which gives life to our riverine infatuations. Have boaters become so one dimensional that there's nothing else to talk about other than boating? Do boaters do nothing else in winter worthy of discussion? What in hell is happening here?

I say The Buzz should either make a real effort to be a legit forum for "Snowriders" or just put a dirty boot on the slow dying glory of "once was" and stand up to kill it.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

My theory is that we are all accessing through the app, and because the winter buzz is in "other chatter" people don't get here as often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

JHimick said:


> It's really sad to see Buzzards no longer care to discuss the frozen incarnation of the liquid we love so much... that which gives life to our riverine infatuations. Have boaters become so one dimensional that there's nothing else to talk about other than boating? Do boaters do nothing else in winter worthy of discussion? What in hell is happening here?
> 
> I say The Buzz should either make a real effort to be a legit forum for "Snowriders" or just put a dirty boot on the slow dying glory of "once was" and stand up to kill it.


This whole place is dying...


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

catwoman said:


> ...because the winter buzz is in "other chatter" people don't get here as often.


No doubt. I think it's super lame that this forum, the one about snow, isn't part of the home/portal in WINTER.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I was just reading that Yahoo now demands full access to any app utility within two clicks for the app to go public.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dmd327 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm afraid forums are dead. It's not just this one or because it's a second tier forum compared to the boating forums. 


My motorcycle racing forum died a couple years back. It was supposed to migrate to Facebook because that was better. Nope. It just meant all activity dried up completely, except the promoter's posts. It's really sad because the forum medium seems so much better for being able to search for info or keep important info at the top, etc.


I think with a few motivated members this can be sustained. Hence my jumping through the hoop to post after just reading here for many years. Hopefully it can be kept alive.


----------

